# Restoration of my Instrument Cluster??



## Mr66GTO (Nov 12, 2007)

Anyone know someone or somewhere where I can send my Instrument cluster to be restored?? Everything is working fine but I would like to restore it to its new look since it is worn out and dirty. I'm pretty sure it can use a fine tunning and cleaning. Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Mr66GTO said:


> Anyone know someone or somewhere where I can send my Instrument cluster to be restored?? Everything is working fine but I would like to restore it to its new look since it is worn out and dirty. I'm pretty sure it can use a fine tunning and cleaning. Thanks


I bet JustDashes can either do it or refer you to someone who can.

Bear


----------



## Mr66GTO (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Bear. Ill check them out.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

My best advice, through recent experience, would be Pete Serio at Precision Pontiac in Ohio........excellent work!!!! Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I too second that on Mr. Peter Serio.  The man is a true Pontiac guy to the core and does excellent work.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Just Dashes does do excellent dash pad restorations, again from recent experience.....


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Pete Serio! He sent me some very nice Rally gauges and a restored 4 spd shifter. Excellent business to work with.

http://www.precisionpontiac.net/


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Add another +1 for Pete Serio. Going on 3 years my restored clock has not lost a second.


----------

